# I'm new and don't know if I've come to the right place...



## Ms T (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi everyone,  I was recommended to come here for support from a few friends of mine who have/are here.  As the title says I don't know how or if I am in the right place. 

My dp and I have been trying for another baby for 15 months now.  I have successfully got pg twice before naturally.  My first pg resulted in a little boy who is now ten (different partner) and my second pg ended in the worst heartache ever when my identical twins died at 24 weeks.  I had lazer surgery and amnio reduction removed to try and save them.  

This is where I don't know if I'll fit in here...I have been on a babyloss site to help me come to terms with my twins dying but I'm now at the stage where I am frustrated, angry, confused, heartbroken, destroyed, (I could go on) that getting pg is just not happening for us.    

I have had a consultation and exploratory surgery at the RVH/BCH by Dr McFaul in May and the results came back with no visible signs of anything wrong, the one thing that he noted was that my uterus was larger than normal because of my twin pregnancy and that it's back to front (?) .  Initially the thoughts were that I had been internally damaged in some way by the treatment to save my twins.  My dp has also had tests done and again everything was normal.  

We have been told that if we haven't got pg by Christmas to contact the Fertility clinic at the Royal to see Dr McFaul again.  He said the next step from then would be ivf.  

I am hoping that someone maybe able to tell me how long the waiting list is for ivf.  

Anyway,  I hope that someone here can help me and give me some advice.  Every month when my period comes I sit and cry and my heartbreaks all over again.  It's not causing any problems at the minute at home but I know that one day it will.  Getting pg is all I can think about.  

thanks for listening.

Ms T


----------



## Lesley08 (May 4, 2008)

Hi Ms T,
welcome to the thread and yes I would say you are in the right place. What a hard time you have/are having. I cant imagine how heartbreaking losing your twins must be   .Hopefully you will get pg naturally before needing to get into the ivf malarkie but if not you will gain a huge insight into the process, terminology etc... by being on here. 

On the home front it may be a good thing to be able to come on here and moan sometimes just to stop the pressure with your DP - I think it nearly always causes some problems lathough sometimes in very hidden ways and you are well on the ball to spot the potential for this early.

Have a look at the main thread and feel free to join in there, we all have different problems and are at slightly different stages, some have children already and some dont but we are all to one degree or another in the same boat. take care,

lesley xx


----------



## betty-77 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Ms T,

just wanted to stop and say hello and welcome to FF.  As Lesley says you have come to the right place the girls on here are great and you will get loads of support.  On the Main NI girls Part 3 we are all at very different stages and have very different backgrounds.
When you have found your way around the rest of the site you should come over and join us.

As for the wait for IVF, timescales seem to vary depending on which health board you are with.  a lot of people including myself are on private and nhs waiting lists.  Are you seeing Dr Mc Faul privatley or as NHS patient??  You can go for a private appointment to see him to go on the waiting list as even this takes a long time on nhs.


Best of luck to you, chat soon

betty xx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Ms T:  So sorry to hear about your twins   .  Come over to the NI girls part 4 thread.  As well as supporting each other through tough times, we do some some serious craic as well.


----------



## yellazippy (May 10, 2008)

MS T 

I`D JUST LIKE TO ADD MY WELCOME TO FF,SO SORRY FOR THE LOSS OF YOUR TWINS  

JUMP OVER TO THE NI GIRLS THREAD AND JOIN THE JOURNEY WE ARE ALL ON THIS SITE KEEPS ME SANE ITS GREAT TO BE ABLE TO CHAT WITH LIKE MINDED PEOPLE WHO HAVE AN UNDERSTANDING OF THE UPS & DOWNS IF INFERTILITY & THE HEARTACHE IT CAN CAUSE

BUT WE HAVE SOME GREAT CRAIC TOO 

YELLA


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi MsT

Welcome to the boards and a big well done for making the first post, it's never easy!

I am so sorry to hear of your devastating loss      and so sorry to hear you find yourself on this IF rollercoaster. 

As everyone else has said, come on over to the NI Girls Part 4 board for plenty of chat and support. 

What area board do you come under for NHS treatment? Every board has different waiting lists but going private is an option although not always that speedy either......

Anyway, hope to see you over on the Ni Girls....

Weeza  xx


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Hello MsT didn't want to read and run - I'm sorry for your loss hun  

You are definitely in the right place - we are your ups when your down    Hope to see you on the NI Thread soon 

Kate


----------



## TammieJ (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Mrs T.

I was so sorry to read your story.  Big    for you and your dh.  

I am new here too (although not new to the IF saga) but I have to say this is the best site.  its great to chat to people who can understand what is happening.  This rarely happens with friends and family, no matter how hard they try.  

I hope you find the threads useful and enjoy the craic.

TammieJ


----------

